# Cleaning advise please



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello
I have a python suction tool to clean my custom tank which is almost 3.5' deep. The hose I use is approx. 25`long. I have normal sized gravel on the bottom and a fairly well stocked peacock and hap setup running 2 eheim 2217's and a fluval 404. I also use 2 Koralia Evo 850 to keep the water moving.
Ok that`s the setup now here`s my problem.
My python functions normally but the water water pressure in my house is very poor. I get adequate suction only and it does not remove all the expended waste. It even struggles lifting longer waste streams from my rater large plecos. I checked this by lowering a water pump into the tank after cleaning the other day and was surprised how much waste was still existing once disturbed.
What can I do to remove the left over debris since I can`t increase my water pressure fro better suction?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You would be better off if you could siphon without the use of the tap. You would get more flow. To do that you need a drop to the drain you are using. Depending what you have access to be it a bath tub or floor drain, the bigger the drop the greater the suction. That is the problem with Python type water changers. They are ok if you have no drop but waste a lot of water. I don't have nor need one. It would be too slow for what I do. If I have to do a fast change, I use a 3/4" siphon hose, and all my tanks are near a floor drain.
For your situation you may be better to rig up a powerhead to a gravel vac to get more suction. Keep in mind that when you use a gravel vac, straight up or as part of a Python, the whole point of the large diameter pipe is to reduce the suction so you don't suck up the gravel. So, you could also try to vacuum without the gravel vac in order to get the visible stuff.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

BillD said:


> Keep in mind that when you use a gravel vac, straight up or as part of a Python, the whole point of the large diameter pipe is to reduce the suction so you don't suck up the gravel.


Sorry to butt in here - I have NO idea about that.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I agree with what BillD says hook up a power head to one end of a hose and the other end is used to vacuum, the power head will empty into the sink or drain where ever your waste is going.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I actually siphon into a 20 gallon container I have and a pump in the container that pumps water to my sink.

I used to put a pump in the tank with a hose attached but after it falling off a few times and the pump falling to the bottom of the tank and totally messing up my layers of dirt and sand I changed things


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The idea of using a container to siphon into and pumping from it to drain is also a good one. Sometimes we need to get a little creative to get a working solution.
For a power head to work will with a vacuum it would (probably) need to be at the vacuum rather than at the end of the hose.


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

Good place to buy cheap tubing to diy a water changing unit? 
I am doing a lot of water changes, trying clear up these cursed tannins. 
Just did a 50% WC today/ last night- whatever  took about 40 mins, and I had to get my g/f to hold a bowl in the tank to deflect the water. She's terrific 

After some mild insomnia induced googling, looks like home depot has some cheap tubing.


----------

